# Hello anyone experience with urinary tract infection?????



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodmorning my friends,


May I ask if anyone has had a fluff with urinary tract issues???

Because I do not beleieve Beccky infection getting better , this morning her pipi really smelled bad and her flow is not back to normal yet ???? she has gotten the injection of Convenia Monday ???? she is still not with an appetite , and its a long weekend here no vet until Tuesday , I do have the Clavamox here , do not know what to do ???



Anna oxoxxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Goodmorning my friends,
> 
> 
> May I ask if anyone has had a fluff with urinary tract issues???
> ...


Oh Dear Anna,

My gosh, I am so sorry for all you and Becky are going through. My Flakey didn't have a UTI, but a bladder infection. This is going back years ago. Then only way we knew, was he tinkled blood . What a scare. 

Anna, what did they give you the Clavamox for?

Anna, I am just thinking, as I feel so bad for you and Becky, that her appetite, is still not there. 

By chance, did the vet give you anything for nausea? Even though Becky may not be vomitting, if she has any sort of infection, it may make her belly feel unsettled. 

Anna, will continue to pray so hard.

All my love and prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

sweet Christine ,

the other vet not her regular vet gave nme clavamox because maybe Convenia shot not working but when i went to my regular vet she told me to stop using clavamox because it is in the same family and it will not help her much ??????? im so confused !!!!!!
but her uti is definately not better 

I am still giving her nutrical 3 times a day hope that its helping her with some calories and nutrients 


Anna oxoxoxxoo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> sweet Christine ,
> 
> the other vet not her regular vet gave nme clavamox because maybe Convenia shot not working but when i went to my regular vet she told me to stop using clavamox because it is in the same family and it will not help her much ??????? im so confused !!!!!!
> but her uti is definately not better
> ...


Oh sweet Anna, I don't blame you for being confused. And Anna, you are doing an amazing job. You truly are. 

Okay, the other vet, said, it wouldn't help her? But will it hurt her if you give it to her?

Anna, I just have this feeling that because of her UTI, it's taking her appetite away. 

You truly are doing such a great job, especially being directed in all different ways.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Christine ,


I do not think it will hurt her but my vet said that it might make her tummy more upset ?????? dont know what to do ???? but if its in the same family does it not make sense that there is no point ??? My vet is thinking more Baytril but it is contreversial for growing puppies and Becky is 8 months border line safe ! and she is not comfortable with convenia and baytril together but convenia is a injection and we can not remove it for 14 days!!!!!! never again em i giving convenia if she was not injected by the other vet , my vet would of given Baytril !!!!! 





Anna xoxox


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know about the UTI, except go to ER. 
Has she not eaten _anything_ since you saw the vet on Friday? She said 2 days, and it's day 3. If not, what were Vet's instructions? I would feed her whatever she will eat, until I could get to the Vet next week if she did not eat any of her dog food yet. Maybe someone else knows more about transitioning to dog food only.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Kandis,


I wish i can go to er vet but this has cost me 800 $$ already and i have nothing left this week  er the visit alone is 125 $ never mind what else they want to do !!!!!


Anna oxoxxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Sweet Christine ,
> 
> 
> I do not think it will hurt her but my vet said that it might make her tummy more upset ?????? dont know what to do ???? but if its in the same family does it not make sense that there is no point ??? My vet is thinking more Baytril but it is contreversial for growing puppies and Becky is 8 months border line safe ! and she is not comfortable with convenia and baytril together but convenia is a injection and we can not remove it for 14 days!!!!!! never again em i giving convenia if she was not injected by the other vet , my vet would of given Baytril !!!!!
> ...


Geez, Anna, you poor thing. I think if there is the slightest possiblity, it would upset her tummy more, then I wouldn't give it to her. They honestly should have given you something to give to her, to calm down her belly so she can eat. I say the becuase my Tina Maire, again going back years ago, had a certain ailtment, wich upset her belly, so I had to give her nausea meds prior to eating, and she would eat then. You have no idea how much I feel for you and Becky. Praying like crazy.



SammieMom said:


> I don't know about the UTI, except go to ER.
> Has she not eaten _anything_ since you saw the vet on Friday? She said 2 days, and it's day 3. If not, what were Vet's instructions? I would feed her whatever she will eat, until I could get to the Vet next week if she did not eat any of her dog food yet. Maybe someone else knows more about transitioning to dog food only.


I agree with you so much, if Beck will eat anything, give it to her. There is a all natural, sprinkle that you can put on the food, and it worked great for my kids, when I was switching dog foods. 

Anna, the vet is treating her for her UTI? Is that what the medicine is for?

Guess what Anna, see if your vets office has an emergency number, where they can call you, instead of bringing sweet Becky in. 

I love you Anna.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Sweet Kandis,
> I wish i can go to er vet but this has cost me 800 $$ already and i have nothing left this week  er the visit alone is 125 $ never mind what else they want to do !!!!!
> Anna oxoxxo


Anna,
I don't blame you. I would not go to ER unless emerg. I was just saying thats all I know about UTI's. has she ate any of the dog food?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Anna, hi. I just read back a little that one of the vets, said, Becky's lack of eating her food, is due to be spoiled to much. Just my opinion, but under normal circumstances that can be true, not "spoiled", but, if they are introduced, to people food, then they may stick their nose up at regular food.

If you baby was perfectly well, then yes, put the food down for about 20 mintues, and then pick it up, and do this 3x a day.

HOWERVER, you baby is not feeling well . This is different. Once she is compeltey healthy, and she will be, then you can do the transitioning back to her dog food.

But for right now, it if were me, whatever she shows interest in, I would give her, as long as of course, it is good for her. Which I know you would do anyway.

Will she eat things other than her dog food?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anna, vets will usually try Clavamox and/or Baytril first. If they don't clear up the UTI, a sterile culture needs to done so your vet can determine what antibiotics the bacteria is sensitive to. Lady had a UTI once that was caused by two different strains of e-coli. E-coli is very antibiotic resistant and it can be difficult to find an antibiotic that works.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana, I have no experience with UTI, but I am praying SO fervently that Becky gets well, and stays well!! You're on my prayers list also!!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much my sweethearts , just knowing there are people who care makes a world of difference for me  

Her Vet called me and i told her everything and she said that she finds it very surprising that convenia is not working !!!!! she prescribes all the time ... and she said we have 2 complte blood work from independent veterinary offices mine and the other normal , normal x-ray , she does not know what to say ????? besides that she might be spoiled and when the office opens back up on Tuesday first thing in the morning we do another urine test . to answer your question Christine she will eat pure bites chicken and pure bites duck liver treats i gave her some calf liver she ate that too but no dog food ?????? last night she did eat a very bit of her food mixed with crushed duck treat ????? im confused do not know what to do ?????? i feel in my gut her uti is not clearing up .......

ANna oxoxoxxo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Anna, vets will usually try Clavamox and/or Baytril first. If they don't clear up the UTI, a sterile culture needs to done so your vet can determine what antibiotics the bacteria is sensitive to. Lady had a UTI once that was caused by two different strains of e-coli. E-coli is very antibiotic resistant and it can be difficult to find an antibiotic that works.




Oh Marj ,


My veterinary does not agree with the convenia as first choice but its in her system now !!!! this is the most confusing situation i have had to deal with !!!


Anna xo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness went through a few months of multiple UTIs and they cleared up very quickly with either clavamox or baytril - we used both. Convenia wasn't on the market yet, I don't think. The UTI, though, never impacted her appetite.

It's quite possible that she has you trained to feed her chicken treats, duck treats and liver treats, so why bother eating dog food! You might crush/mash the food and mix in crushed treats to get her used to eating meals again. Then, stick with that combination until she gets used to meal time. Don't give the treats in between until she is eating well at meal time, then you can go back to using the treats sparingly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, is it possible that you could get her to drink cranberry juice---used for humans? It is very important to keep her well hydrated to flush out the bacteria.
I was in the hospital this week for "kidney colic" and gravel---they are doing a culture to see what caused the collection system to be swollen & their only advice at the moment is to drink, drink, drink. I did have IV antibiotics & analgesic IV but if they find out what it is (if it is a bacteria) they will give me a more specific antibiotic. I know we are talking about UTI w/Becky but it is all connected.
One of the most important things is to try & determine the cause (E-Coli maybe?) so that the underlying problem can be treated. In your place I would consider seeing a holistic vet when this is under control, to help you get her system in better shape. JMHO


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Thank you so much my sweethearts , just knowing there are people who care makes a world of difference for me
> 
> Her Vet called me and i told her everything and she said that she finds it very surprising that convenia is not working !!!!! she prescribes all the time ... and she said we have 2 complte blood work from independent veterinary offices mine and the other normal , normal x-ray , she does not know what to say ????? besides that she might be spoiled and when the office opens back up on Tuesday first thing in the morning we do another urine test . to answer your question Christine she will eat pure bites chicken and pure bites duck liver treats i gave her some calf liver she ate that too but no dog food ?????? last night she did eat a very bit of her food mixed with crushed duck treat ????? im confused do not know what to do ?????? i feel in my gut her uti is not clearing up .......
> 
> ANna oxoxoxxo


So my dear Ana, the convenia is for the UTI? right? I would think UTI's would take a bit to clear up. Okay, so the xray was normal, and blood work good, is that what your vet is saying? I'm not quite so sure what your vet means by the time Tues. comes she might be spoiled. What did she mean by that?

Anna, what I would do, until Tues, is crush up what Becky will eat, with her dog food. First start out, with it being mostly what she will eat, and a small amount of her dog food, then gradually build up, to where it is mainly her dog food. 

If it were me, I wouldn't give her anymore meds,only those perscribed by the vet, but it seems it was just a shot? But as far as feeding, I would do, what I stated above. Put in her dog food, what she will eat, and then gradually move up to it being mostly her dog food. And no treats in between. 

Hang in there sweetheart, glad the vet did call, and try the above. Nothing in between meals, put down her food with crushed in what she will eat, hand feed her if need be, I do it when necessary, and after about 20 minutes, take the food up. And for her next feeding do the same thing. 

Some people do not agree with hand feeding, but there are times, in my opinoin, it is necessary. Just to get your baby back on schedule.

It is a good sign that Becky want to eat something. So just mix that in, with her food.

So Anna, basically, she had a shot, for a UTI? 

Anna, just until Tues, try what I said above, mix in what she likes to eat, with her dog food, hand feed, if need be, consisting of what she likes to eat with her dog food.

Do you know what your vet meant by "spoiled". ?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

sweet Christine,

so sorry i think im confusing you !!! 

yes the other vet i went to see not my regular vet gave her convenia shot antibiotic on Monday . 

My veterinary called me today and i told her about her pee being dark and such not eating , and she told me she believes Becky is spoiled with human food and has nothing to do with uti , and that she has had quite a few diagnostic tests and everything was normal besides her urine sample , and on Tuesday when the office opens right up after long weekend she wants me to bring another urine sample to test her again and see if its clearing up . yes i will try to crush her food with duck treat in it and give her this , she probably will not eat a whole lot but we shall see .......


Anna xooxxoxo


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, is it possible that you could get her to drink cranberry juice---used for humans? It is very important to keep her well hydrated to flush out the bacteria.
> I was in the hospital this week for "kidney colic" and gravel---they are doing a culture to see what caused the collection system to be swollen & their only advice at the moment is to drink, drink, drink. I did have IV antibiotics & analgesic IV but if they find out what it is (if it is a bacteria) they will give me a more specific antibiotic. I know we are talking about UTI w/Becky but it is all connected.
> One of the most important things is to try & determine the cause (E-Coli maybe?) so that the underlying problem can be treated. In your place I would consider seeing a holistic vet when this is under control, to help you get her system in better shape. JMHO



My dear Sandi,


Thank you so much for your words of wisdom as always 

yes i have started to syringe water to her to keep her well hydrated , and i do not know where i can start looking for a holistic veterinary around here ?? but i would love to bring her to one ))



Anna oxoxxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, I don't know exactly where you are but you might find something listed on this list for Canada:
Holistic Integrative Vet Directory Canada

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> sweet Christine,
> 
> so sorry i think im confusing you !!!
> 
> ...


Oh sweet Anna, I was born confused :blink: (hugs). So don't you worry. I guess the antibiotic shot, takes time. And it's good you are taking a urine sample in on Tues. 

Anna, even if you have to hand feed her, just for now, I would. 

I've done it in the past, and it did work, and then they were able to eat, their meal without being handfed.

Spoiled???? Sorry, but no, you were just trying to get your baby to eat. So try, the dog food, with the crushed up dog food items that she will eat, and I would hand feed her. 99.99% of people would disagree with me, but I have done it, when need to, and it did work. You are just trying to get Becky back on a normal feeding schedule. And it will take a little time. 

If Becky did not have this UTI, then yes, put the food down for 20 minutes, pick it back up, and then do the the same the next feeding time.

But she does have this UTI, so I just feel a different approach would help. So that would mean gradually getting her back to eating dog food. And because she does have interest in eating other dog things, I would just crush it up, like I said, and mix in her dog food, and yes, I would hand feed her. But no treats in between. 

Hugs and Love Anna.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweetheart Christine ,

Thank you sooo much for helping me and understanding , you guys are the greatest people on this sight !! yes i will try tonight again with the crushed duck treat , im syringing water , just dont want to over do it anyone know how much water a 4.5 pound maltese would need ?????


Anna xxoxo


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If within 48 hours the dog is not improved, I would have a sterile urine sample cultured and switch antibiotics. This is nothing to wait on as the infection can go into the kidneys and become life threatening.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much Jackie this what im thinking also the same something is wrong , butits a long weekend here and vets will not be opened until tuesday !!!! and er vet cant afford that right now , she has costed me 800 $$$ this week , convenia is in her system for 14 days she was injected with this ......


Anna oxoxxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jmm said:


> If within 48 hours the dog is not improved, I would have a sterile urine sample cultured and switch antibiotics. This is nothing to wait on as the infection can go into the kidneys and become life threatening.


 
Dear Anna,

This is the advice, that I would truly listen to. Honestly. Makes the most sense. Since today is Sunday, you should be okay till Tues. I pray, and have them do as Jackie suggest above. 

Lots of love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, the urine smell may be coming from the antibiotic & not the UTI. This antibiotic is normally used for skin infections, Staph & Strep. Did she have a culture before it being administered? It also may produce side effects such as you have mentioned she is experiencing w/nausea & loose & maybe even bloody stools. It would be hard to know if she may have had these anyway---sounds like she might already have had some. 
Some dogs suffer from UTIs a while before they are diagnosed so there is no telling how long she might have had this. I agree w/the importance of doing a new test ASAP. Sepsis happens quickly so continue to monitor her for fever.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey sweet Sandi ,

nop no culture done just injected her and they had tooken her to the back to inject this with the vet tech !!!!! and Becky hates just hates needles imagine she moved and they did not get it all in???? 

Convenia causes all these side effects i have been trying hard to find info and i got nothing , where did you find this ??

Anna xooxxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, Convenia doesn't cause ALL of these side-effects---this is worst case scenario--try to keep that in mind!
I would not worry too much about whether or not "they got it all in" as they are professionals and know how to do what needs to be done---and generally do it well. 
Most dogs (and people) do hate needles but they are sometimes a necessity in order to get better---just like medicines of any kind. 
Here is a web-site that might help explain things:
Convenia Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

Jackie is someone who knows what she is talking about---so do pay careful attention to her advice. We all want the best for Becky & fo*If there is no way to get help before Tuesday then just keep her monitored & hydrated. We can only do what we can do! Don't beat yourself up for doing your best.:wub:*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Hey sweet Sandi ,
> 
> nop no culture done just injected her and they had tooken her to the back to inject this with the vet tech !!!!! and Becky hates just hates needles imagine she moved and they did not get it all in????
> 
> ...


 
Dear sweet Anna, try and not think like that. Normally, when they take them back for a shot, which I never liked either, and my current vet does not do that, unless the are drawing blood, from the neck area, they will have more than one tech, giving the shot. Especially, if they are extra squirmy for shots.

Probably on-line you could find a good bit of information, on Convenia shots. 

How is Becky doing now? Did she eat anything for you today?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, Convenia doesn't cause ALL of these side-effects---this is worst case scenario--try to keep that in mind!
> I would not worry too much about whether or not "they got it all in" as they are professionals and know how to do what needs to be done---and generally do it well.
> Most dogs (and people) do hate needles but they are sometimes a necessity in order to get better---just like medicines of any kind.
> Here is a web-site that might help explain things:
> ...


*

Sandi, I couldn't have said it better. :wub:*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Anna, vets will usually try Clavamox and/or Baytril first. If they don't clear up the UTI, a* sterile culture *needs to done so your vet can determine what antibiotics the bacteria is sensitive to. Lady had a UTI once that was caused by two different strains of e-coli. E-coli is very antibiotic resistant and it can be difficult to find an antibiotic that works.





jmm said:


> If within 48 hours the dog is not improved, I would have a *sterile urine sample* cultured and switch antibiotics. This is nothing to wait on as the infection can go into the kidneys and become life threatening.


 _*Marjy & Jackie* - Excellent INFO to know. I had no idea. Thank you!

*Anna - *
I would not worry about the 14 days being on a medicine. God forbid, if this does move up to her kidneys you will spend way more__ one night at a hospital, than for one sterile urine test at the ER. Also, as Sandi said it could smell bad for other reasons. Problem is, you don't know and your worried. 

Sounds like she is eating fine (if she likes the food), so I would feed her that, and forget the food issue for now. You have too much going on. Also, walks can help stimulate eat and drink. And be aware, when I gave Sammie water with a syringe, he pretty much would not drink much if any of HIS water. Of course it could been bec he was getting it from syringe, or that he was sick. __Since we don't know, we use a syringe. Just wanted to make you aware that syringe water will quench the thirst. _
_Keep us posted. _:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anna, I kept these on hand when I had Lady. She was diabetic and prone to UTI's. These urine strips would tell me her pH, if there was glucose in her urine, and it also screened for UTI's. It detects blood and infection (leucocytes).

Bayer 2161 Multistix 10 SG Reagent Strips - 100 Strips Per Bottle

They aren't cheap, but if you honestly think Becky's UTI isn't clearing up it might help you decide whether or not to wait until Tuesday to see your regular vet. As Jackie said, you don't want the infection to spread to her kidneys.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Anna, I kept these on hand when I had Lady. She was diabetic and prone to UTI's. These urine strips would tell me her pH, if there was glucose in her urine, and it also screened for UTI's. It detects blood and infection (leucocytes).
> 
> Bayer 2161 Multistix 10 SG Reagent Strips - 100 Strips Per Bottle
> 
> They aren't cheap, but if you honestly think Becky's UTI isn't clearing up it might help you decide whether or not to wait until Tuesday to see your regular vet. As Jackie said, you don't want the infection to spread to her kidneys.


Hello Marj ,


so sweet of you  , can i buy this at the pharmacy???? 


Anna xoxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Anna, I kept these on hand when I had Lady. She was diabetic and prone to UTI's. These urine strips would tell me her pH, if there was glucose in her urine, and it also screened for UTI's. It detects blood and infection (leucocytes).
> 
> Bayer 2161 Multistix 10 SG Reagent Strips - 100 Strips Per Bottle
> 
> They aren't cheap, but if you honestly think Becky's UTI isn't clearing up it might help you decide whether or not to wait until Tuesday to see your regular vet. As Jackie said, you don't want the infection to spread to her kidneys.



_Marj-Another great bit of INFO. Thanks!_


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> _*Marjy & Jackie* - Excellent INFO to know. I had no idea. Thank you!
> 
> *Anna - *
> I would not worry about the 14 days being on a medicine. God forbid, if this does move up to her kidneys you will spend way more__ one night at a hospital, than for one sterile urine test at the ER. Also, as Sandi said it could smell bad for other reasons. Problem is, you don't know and your worried.
> ...



Hey sweetheart ,

what i meant to say is that now that she got this in her system its hard to prescribe much without it being too much on her , like for instance the baytril that my vet wants to give her is no good on the kidneuys and liver combined with the injection ......


Anna xoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Do anyone know if our girls more prone to UTI's than boys?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

breakthrough she ate !!!! i cut up some steak we bbq in real little small pieces and mixed in her food real well and she had almost 1/3 cup of her kibble and she ate with gusto !!!!!! im relieved for the night atleast she ate ........... if i have to put some of this in her food everyday and she will eat well so be it !!!!! 



Anna oxoxxoxoxoxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Hey sweetheart ,
> 
> what i meant to say is that now that she got this in her system its hard to prescribe much without it being too much on her , like for instance the baytril that my vet wants to give her is no good on the kidneuys and liver combined with the injection ......
> Anna xoxo


_Anna,
Thanks- I understand your concern. But if you are concerned this is not improving, it really is a mute point what meds they will give her. An Internist will know if another drug or maybe give it an IV, there may be a different way as they have many other types of MEDS at hospitals. _


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That is good she ate. Now you know she is hungry. I would give her some time to drink on her own. she will get alot more water than the syringe. And usually they will drink when they come in from a walk if hot. what is it that you see that tells you the UTI is not improving. Just the smell? Cause Sammie had horrible urine smell when he was on antibiotics post op. I don't want to sway you, just sharing he had a bad odor too. Is she peeing a good amount and is it clear?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aksm4 said:


> Hello Marj ,
> 
> 
> so sweet of you  , can i buy this at the pharmacy????
> ...


I think the pharmacy would have them. I always ordered them online and bought generics, though. Much cheaper.

http://www.amazon.com/Multistix-10-100-Test-Strips/dp/B004WNSZGC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346624735&sr=8-2&keywords=urine+test+strips+10+sg


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> breakthrough she ate !!!! i cut up some steak we bbq in real little small pieces and mixed in her food real well and she had almost 1/3 cup of her kibble and she ate with gusto !!!!!! im relieved for the night atleast she ate ........... if i have to put some of this in her food everyday and she will eat well so be it !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anna oxoxxoxoxoxo


Anna, that is wonderful news :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Do anyone know if our girls more prone to UTI's than boys?


Yes, girls are more prone to UTI's than boys because of their anatomy.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> That is good she ate. Now you know she is hungry. I would give her some time to drink on her own. she will get alot more water than the syringe. And usually they will drink when they come in from a walk if hot. what is it that you see that tells you the UTI is not improving. Just the smell? Cause Sammie had horrible urine smell when he was on antibiotics post op. I don't want to sway you, just sharing he had a bad odor too. Is she peeing a good amount and is it clear?



What makes me think she has not improved is the fact that she is not eating , she has never donr this before !!! and not drinking i had to start syringing today , because her urine was very dark and smelly like a skunk odour , sorry for the graphic explanation , 

this is what makes me worry .


Anna oxoxxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

_Anna-Your getting lots of good advise, she ate, and I am hoping her pee pee improves in the AM. If she is not going enough and it is dark, I would get the sterile test stat at the ER. That's just me. Hang in there. _


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> What makes me think she has not improved is the fact that she is not eating , she has never donr this before !!! and not drinking i had to start syringing today , because her urine was very dark and smelly like a skunk odour , sorry for the graphic explanation ,
> this is what makes me worry .
> 
> Anna oxoxxo


Anna- Thanks! I would go to the ER for the sterile test if I was worried. I say that because you are there, and can see what is going on. the smell can be from meds or infection. 

How long did she go w/out drinking? Because it sounds like she is peeing normal or is it a tiny bit? If normal amount, I am not sure why the need for a syringe. That can throw off her wanting normal long drinks of water. But you need to do what you think is best. Mine drink more if they walk.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> breakthrough she ate !!!! i cut up some steak we bbq in real little small pieces and mixed in her food real well and she had almost 1/3 cup of her kibble and she ate with gusto !!!!!! im relieved for the night atleast she ate ........... if i have to put some of this in her food everyday and she will eat well so be it !!!!!
> Anna oxoxxoxoxoxo


_

Anna- If me I would stay with this exact bowl of food and slowly remove the steak till she is eating bits of it and then none. I bel another poster mentioned this as well. _


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

YES i saved some steak no spices nothing on it just bbq on the grill and tomorrow same !!!! i cross my fingers it works !!!! 


Anna oxoxox


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Anna- Thanks! I would go to the ER for the sterile test if I was worried. I say that because you are there, and can see what is going on. the smell can be from meds or infection.
> 
> How long did she go w/out drinking? Because it sounds like she is peeing normal or is it a tiny bit? If normal amount, I am not sure why the need for a syringe. That can throw off her wanting normal long drinks of water. But you need to do what you think is best. Mine drink more if they walk.



hey sweetheart ,

she just dont drink much at all ever since i started syringing this afternoon she is peeing normally long pee and before it was small pee pee and dark , she is playing now with my husband acting normal :chili:,


Anna xoxoxxo


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been following this thread and was truly happy to see that there has been some sort of breakthrough as far as you little fluff is going to the bathroom with what appears to be a normal color. Sure hope that this keeps up and that she will soon be back to her old self again. Also, it was encouraging to read that she is also finally eating again!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sooo happy that Becky ate !!! Keep getting better baby girl!


----------



## Chloes mom (Jul 24, 2012)

Anna, My dog currently has a UTI, I brought her to the vet on Monday and they gave me amoxicillin. Within 2 days I saw a difference and she seems to be completely normal now. When my dogs don't feel well I boil either hamburger or chicken and mix it with rice, they love it and it seems to calm their stomachs.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My dog has has had 2 UTIS's in the past and this is what worked for her:
#1 - Clavamox antibioitc
#2 - WATER WATER WATER - This is the most utmost important. I was like a crazy person researching everything I could and spent hours reading all the info I could find. The best way to increase water is to add a bit of liquid chicken broth/boullion for flavour. Mine never wanted to drink water but while she had a UTI I always mixed it with broth.
#3- I completely changed to canned food. Dogs prone to UTIs need moisture in their food NOT dry kibble.
#4 I also purchased a cranberry powder supplement and sprinkled it on her food.
The MOST important is the fluids. That is what will flush out her kidneys. Try yogurt mixed with water, try the broth in her water ....anything to help increase her fluids is what helped my malt. The first time my malt had a UTI I didn't know any of this ...it was when she got it the second time I was really persistent in finding out how to make her better.
I hope this helps.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My Lily had a UTI last month. My poor baby had all the signs, frequent urination, blood in the urine, couldn't hold her pee for very long. Of course, this started on the weekend. But being a human doctor and a volunteer/foster for rescue I had what I needed on hand to start treatment right away. I gave her a third generation Cephalosporin which covers most bacterial causes of a UTI (BTW, a UTI and bladder infection are the same thing), started giving her 20-25 cc of water via syringe 4-5 times a day. Lily is on a raw, frozen diet and I add water to each meal because she doesn't drink very much normally. IMO, kibble is the worst food you can give a dog, even the high quality kinds. Home cooking or raw with extra water if your pup is not a big drinker is the best. After the weekend she got taken to the vet for a catheter urine specimen collection for C&S (I could have done all of this but don't have the equipment at home). She had had 2 days of antibiotics by then and was much better already. Your pup should have had a catheter urine specimen taken at the vet when she was started on antibiotics. Not to do so is a major mistake. Asking you to bring a urine specimen is worthless and a waste of money. It will be contaminated by external bacteria. Females are always more prone to bladder infections than males because of the shorter urethra which makes it easier for bacteria to make the trek up to the bladder. Blood studies and/or x-rays are usually not necessary to do initially if the dog's examination is otherwise normal and there is no fever. These tests add to the costs and the urine culture is quite expense as it is, over $100 (much more than in humans, LOL) However, should symptoms not improve in 2 days these should be done to rule out other causes such as kidney stones, renal failure, etc. Hope this helps.

Gigi


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker had an uncomfirmed UTI shorlty after bringing him home. His pee seemed thick and he peed all the time in the middle of everything. He was far too short to obtain a urine sample by the sneak method and I believe my vets words were 'Yea his bladder is about the size of a pea..' so he wasn't going to try to get one from him manually. We did give him a medication and I don't remember the name of it, it was a pill and he got like a quarter of one once a day and I think it had a C name.

After the round of pills (one week) it seemed to me like he stopped peeing everywhere and so frequently. We did have issues off and on with him peeing on himself in his sleep, it happened several times right after we brought him home and only once just recently but the vet believes it's just a matter of him being so young and not having control of his bladder yet. He seems to be outgrowing that


----------

